# FL HOPRA Race 3 - 11/10/12 - Results



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Florida HOPRA Race 2 – 10/10/12 – Lakeland, FL

Ten racers turned out to race on Terry Fynn’s superfast Wizz Track! The track performed flawlessly and made for a fun day of close racing. A drivers meeting was held before the start of the race to discuss the the FHORA enduro, the FL HOPRA / CFHOR Winter Race Fest, and a CFHOR enduro for May 2013. It was decided to maintain the same classes for the 2013 -2014 racing season.

Amateur, Semi-Pro, and Pro racers ran together to cut down on the time for each car class to allow for the extra racers without greatly increasing the time to hold the race. The first class up was Box Stock Can. All racers used the Tomy SRT platform and the racing was very close and the fall offs were few. The race was held at 16 volts with the following results:

Terry 147
Leo 140
JW 140
Jimmie 138
Dennis 136
Robbie 127
Russ 116
Marcus 91
Alphonse 89
Ashton 59

Terry took the Pro win with Leo finishing second, and JW third. Jimmie won the Semi-Pro category with Dennis finishing second, followed by Russ. Marcus won the Amateur class over Robert.
The second race of the day was the Club Stock. This was the battle of the Storm Extreme versus the BSRT 902. The Club Stock class is proving to be as fast as Super Stock, at less than half the price, and very little maintenance cost required! The results were as follows:

Terry 217
Robbie 213
Leo 205
JW 185
Russ 181
Dennis 174
Jimmie 164
Alphonse 152
Ashton 144
Marcus 102

Terry prepared BSRT 902s finished first and second with Storm Extremes finishing third and fourth. Russ won the Semi-Pro category with a BSRT 902, followed by Dennis in second with a BSRT 902, and Jimmie with a Storm Extreme. Alphonse took the Amateur Club Stock victory with Ashton finishing second. Both were using Leo prepared Storm Extremes.

The final race of the day was the Super Stock race for Semi-Pros and Pros. Robbie, with a Terry prepared BSRT G3 took a 6 lap victory over Terry to win the Pro race with Leo finishing third. Russ finished first in the Semi-Pro category, with Jimmie second, and Dennis third. All cars were BSRT G3s.

Robbie 230
Terry 224 
Leo 202
Russ 190
Dennis 187
Jimmie 182

Race 4 will be Lakeland on January 26th at Dennis’s new continuous rail Tomy track in Palm Bay.

Please support our series sponsors: BSRT, Parma PSE. Walther/Life-Like, Landshark, Bodies by Bruce, Harden Creek Racing, Racemasters, M-Tech, Harbor Freight, VRP, and Host Bodies.


----------

